# Foot surgery



## Rich Cronk

Well all systems are go on the old foot surgery, so tomorrow will be my last day outdoors for awhile. I am having bunions removed from both feet, which will likelly make it tough to get around for awhile. I know it will be harder than if I did it one foot at a time, but then I figure that by doing them both at once, I cut my healing time in half.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Recording in advance of my surgery. Just a little bit of what I will likely say after the pain pill wears off.


----------



## Rick Howard

Good luck Rich. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good luck Rich, and that wav sound didnt sound to bad but I may ahve to try it on my e-call sometime LOL


----------



## anticreep

good luck hope everything goes good and has a speedy recovery.....


----------



## Ruger

Good luck Rich! You'll be out and about before ya know it.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Thanks for the well wishes guys. Right now I am thinking the hardest part will be going without food or water from midnite until after the surgery. which probably won't even get started until 1.m. or so.


----------



## 220swift

Good luck Rich. God speed for your recovery!


----------



## Rich Cronk

prairiewolf said:


> Good luck Rich, and that wav sound didnt sound to bad but I may ahve to try it on my e-call sometime LOL


-----------------------------------------------
Ya know, I do believe that recording would actually call large predators. Kinda surprised me when I played it back. No practice, and no rehearsal. Just a one time effort.


----------



## Hellbilly1373

Good luck Rich, hope all goes well and your back on your feet in no time. Ive got a minor surgery this thursday when they told me the same thing about not eating, I wonder how Im gonna pull that off. I work 3rd shift so I usually have at least 3 meals during the time period before I have to go into surgery. Looks like I'll behaving two steaks when I get out!


----------



## youngdon

Good luck on the surgery Rich, I hope you are gonna have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Hellbilly1373 said:


> Good luck Rich, hope all goes well and your back on your feet in no time. Ive got a minor surgery this thursday when they told me the same thing about not eating, I wonder how Im gonna pull that off. I work 3rd shift so I usually have at least 3 meals during the time period before I have to go into surgery. Looks like I'll behaving two steaks when I get out!


--------------------------------
A MINOR surgery Eh? The difference between Major surgery VS Minor surgery depends entirely upon who is having said surgery----You or ME.


----------



## bones44

Good luck Rich and hope it's not too bad. Check back when you can !


----------



## youngdon

Rich Cronk said:


> --------------------------------
> A MINOR surgery Eh? The difference between Major surgery VS Minor surgery depends entirely upon who is having said surgery----You or ME.


LOL Ain't that the truth !


----------



## Antlerz22

I'll second than fact!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Rich Cronk

I got up at 2:30 A.M. this morning because I wanted to sneak in some coffee & toast before beginning my eight hours of fasting before surgery. Sneaky don't ya think?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good luck Rich----We hope everything goes fine---sb*


----------



## Antlerz22

Cant fudge on the food buddy, it will delay the surgery if they find out. Presents a problem something along the regurgitate lines or something like that.


----------



## knapper

I hope everything goes good for you and don't give up.


----------



## Jonbnks

Hope the surgery went well. You'll be back on your feet in no time and ready to scratch that hunting itch.


----------



## hassell

All the best on your recovery.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Guys,
I am under the influence of powerful pain medication, so please exuse me if I type something stupid. If I do, we will blame it either on the Med.s or StoneGod, depending on which one seem more appropriate.







My surgery went well, it took about two hours, and I did walk back out of there with my wife holding on to my arm to help steady me. They shot a lot of Novacaine into my ankle, so my feet were completely numb. The shoes they had on my feet have wide, flat soles and they were made in China. My feet feel real hot because of thick layers of bandage. Other than that, I have not experienced any pain at all. I am slowly walking around in my house but my balance isn't there yet, so I use walls, chairs and furniture tops to help keep by balance. The swelling is already going down in my feet, and that is a real surprise. When the Doctor talked to me, he explained how he had placed my stitches all under my skin so he wouldn't need to take them out later. I remember asking him "If you had to get under my sking to put the stitches in, then how did you get back out?" Wow, ya should have seen the strange look in his eyes. I quickly added "I was just Shitann you" Yes I was speaking under influence of the drugs.


----------



## Ruger

Glad to hear the recovery is off to a good start.


----------



## knapper

It is good the hear that you are getting around so well. Mine were all no load bearing of at least two weeks and off work for 6 yo 8 weeks. I did not need the pain meds. so much after due to the pain being less than before the operation. Best of luck to you.


----------



## 220swift

Great news Rich!!! Glad to hear you're doing well. Looking forward to see that next howler, when you're fully recovered of course.


----------



## youngdon

It's good to hear that things went well Rich.


----------



## bones44

Like the new look and glad everything turned out Rich ! I blame stuff on Stonegod too. He seems to have that influence on everyone. Plus it takes the pressure off of me...LOL


----------



## Antlerz22

Glad to see things are going your way, at least you arent 100% bed ridden or the like!!


----------



## Weasel

Nice hearing it went well. Keep on healing!


----------



## Rich Cronk

I spoke too soon in regard to the "no pain" thing. About mid morning I went from O pain to about a 7 in short order. I guess I should have taken that second pill. I had wife take me back up to see the surgeon. One foot had bled all the way through the dressing, and even thru the tube sock, and it felt like something sharp was sticking me on top of my toe when ever I tried to walk. I have new bandages on there and brand new socks. Things looked OK under the bandage, so I guess I just over did on the walking. More pain pills and less walking should do it. It still hurts like the dickens right now though.


----------



## Ruger

Take er easy and let it heal and you'll be back to 100% in no time.


----------



## prairiewolf

Sounds like your doing pretty well for what you went through. Take it easy and you will running down coyotes in no time.


----------



## bones44

That's one thing I learned after major surgeries is to maintain your pain wih your medicine. Tough guys hurt too. Hope you heal quick as it's no fun being stuck in a chair !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antlerz22

Rich Cronk said:


> I spoke too soon in regard to the "no pain" thing. About mid morning I went from O pain to about a 7 in short order. I guess I should have taken that second pill. I had wife take me back up to see the surgeon. One foot had bled all the way through the dressing, and even thru the tube sock, and it felt like something sharp was sticking me on top of my toe when ever I tried to walk. I have new bandages on there and brand new socks. Things looked OK under the bandage, so I guess I just over did on the walking. More pain pills and less walking should do it. It still hurts like the dickens right now though.


 There comes a time when every four hours means every four hours as needed for pain. This is one of those times, so for about 2 ~3 days I would adhere to that or at least if it feels a tad awakened to apply medication.


----------



## Hellbilly1373

Stay off those feet as much as you can Rich, and take them pills. Hope your back up and doin fine soon. I just had my "minor surgery" today, just had a lipoma removed from my back. Went in at 8am and was out at 11am. Not in any pain yet but I'm keepin with a steady dose of hydrocodon so I'll find out how bad this is gonna mess me up in the morning when I wake up. I know I wont be hiking into the woods with a pack on for a while and no swimming for 2 weeks, but other than that all turned out pretty well.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Hellbilly1373 said:


> Stay off those feet as much as you can Rich, and take them pills. Hope your back up and doin fine soon. I just had my "minor surgery" today, just had a lipoma removed from my back. Went in at 8am and was out at 11am. Not in any pain yet but I'm keepin with a steady dose of hydrocodon so I'll find out how bad this is gonna mess me up in the morning when I wake up. I know I wont be hiking into the woods with a pack on for a while and no swimming for 2 weeks, but other than that all turned out pretty well.


----------------------
Lipoma? Is that another word for Lip Lock with a B. Girl? I don't recall typing that, probably my med,s. I am just checking my messages right now, and then will be gone again. Big time foot trouble here guys.


----------



## 220swift

Rich, don't like hearing you are having problems. Hoping this all ends soon for you.


----------



## Weasel

Sorry things aren't going well.


----------



## youngdon

Follow the Drs orders Rich, err on the side of caution.


----------



## Rich Cronk

I knew that this foot surgery deal would not be a picnic. I also know that it will all be over in a matter of time. I have to get around and package up a couple of calls to fill an order that came in during the night. You guys take care now, and keep an eye on the StoneGod for me please.


----------



## Rick Howard

Glad to hear things went "pretty well". Sorry about the recovery time. Here is hoping it won't take too much longer for you to feel better.


----------



## bones44

Having gone through a few major surgeries myself I can really empathize with you. I hope you get some relief Rich. I tried to do things too fast and too soon and paid dearly for it. Cost me pretty much the last two seasons of hunting. Take it easy, at least that's what I was told.....

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich Cronk

Xray's showed new bone growing in there now. Everything looks to be coming along normally. It just seems mighty slow when you are the man going throught it.


----------



## bones44

Same here. Took a year and a half for fusion on my back. Takes time and lots of it.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glenway

The body is a great healer, if given a chance. A little progress each day and soon you'll look back and be glad you gutted out the short-term pain for the long-term gain. Best wishes.


----------



## DeereGuy

bones44 said:


> Same here. Took a year and a half for fusion on my back. Takes time and lots of it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


That's about what my c5-c6 took. But I am doing well now.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bones44

Didn't know that Bob. Catch any fish yesterday ?


----------



## DeereGuy

2 dink bass...Narrow has been tough this year. I should have gone to Duck but it's always busy there and tough to launch and load alone.

I had an accident in 2008 that blew out the disk....I now have a titanium plate, 4 screws and a cadaver bone there...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bones44

No doubt ! Had mine taken out in January. Still didn't help.


----------



## DeereGuy

Rich Cronk said:


> Xray's showed new bone growing in there now. Everything looks to be coming along normally. It just seems mighty slow when you are the man going throught it.


Rich, hang in there....it will come around....maybe not as fast as you like but sometimes we have to adjust...


----------



## DeereGuy

Stonegod said:


> Is that why it saids bionic at the end of your posts?LOL


SG...that would probably relate to another part of my anatomy..







...LOL


----------



## Rich Cronk

DeereGuy said:


> 2 dink bass...Narrow has been tough this year. I should have gone to Duck but it's always busy there and tough to launch and load alone.
> 
> I had an accident in 2008 that blew out the disk....I now have a titanium plate, 4 screws and a cadaver bone there...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


-------------------------------
A two dinked bass? You should have reported it with Fish & Game. Shucks that would have made first page of News Week for certain.


----------



## DeereGuy

Rich Cronk said:


> -------------------------------
> A two dinked bass? You should have reported it with Fish & Game. Shucks that would have made first page of News Week for certain.


LOL Rich....how is you foot doing today?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich Cronk

Stonegod said:


> So how are the feet doing? Haven't seen any bad news posted so I assume things are move along nicely?


---------------------------------
I am actually a lot better, and have been able to back off quite a bit on pain meds.


----------



## Rich Cronk

As you can see, my big toes point pretty much straight ahead now, most of the swelling is gone and toes are correct color again. I do believe that I am gonna survive this ordeal.


----------



## prairiewolf

Glad to hear things are going better Rich!!!


----------



## Antlerz22

Glad to hear you are getting better!


----------



## 220swift

Rich, great to hear the feet are getting better and there are less pain meds in your day.


----------



## youngdon

Glad to hear you are on the mend Rich.


----------



## knapper

Hang in there and things will get better.


----------



## Rick Howard

Great news Rich! Glad to hear you are starting to feel better.


----------



## Rich Cronk

itzDirty said:


> Great news Rich! Glad to hear you are starting to feel better.


-------------------------------
Yeh, my feet are healing well but today I sat at the table trying to tune a howler. My ankles swelled up, so out came the ice bags, and back on my Lazy boy I went.


----------



## knapper

You need to ice them a lot for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## Rich Cronk

knapper said:


> You need to ice them a lot for the first couple of weeks.


----------------------------------------
Today when I went to the surgeon, I learned that I am healing faster than a normal human being. I get to take real showers again, much to the delight of my wife. I have to soak my feet in Epson salts water every day, and the self sticking bandage will need to be replaced each day. I go back in two weeks, when Doc will see about allowing me to get back into REAL shoes.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Stonegod said:


> I'll bet you it's all that good clean all American call making that's helped you heal faster!!LOL........orrrrrrrr.........you're just one tough old goat! Glad to hear that things are looking brighter and your hearing is ahead of schedule!!


-----------------------------------
I know it was only a typo but being such a nice guy that I am, I must say that my "hearing" ain't worth a bucket of horse pucky. It is my "healing" that is superior to that of ordinary folks. I am in fact a tough old fart, but it helps muchly to have a friend like you to PICK on.


----------



## bones44

Hope your hearing gets better soon too Rich.....lol

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich Cronk

bones44 said:


> Hope your hearing gets better soon too Rich.....lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift

Rich, Good "hearing" your are "healing" ahead of schedule. Good for you!!


----------



## youngdon

LOL...Can you hear me now ?


----------



## Rick Howard

HA!


----------



## Antlerz22

Your quote gives new meaning to silent but deadly!


----------



## Rich Cronk

Antlerz22 said:


> Your quote gives new meaning to silent but deadly!


----------------------------
Just silent sir. For some reason, the board messed with my brain on that post. I think it was Stonegod's fault.


----------



## youngdon

It always is......


----------



## Mattuk

Sorry to hear you've been having a bad time of it Rich but very pleased to hear things are coming along better now.


----------



## Rich Cronk

The foot doctor allows me to take regular showers now, and has me soaking my feet in hot water with epsom salts. Today I noticed clear liquid seeping up out of the incisions on the tops of my feet. Worried about possible infection I talked to the Doctor who was on call this evening (phone conversation). I asked about getting a prescription for an antibiotic I could take because no Doctor will be available over the weekend. He said that as long as the location wasn't swolllen or painful, he thought it would be alright to just keep my feet dry over the weekend, and go to emergency room if it gets worse. Now don't that sound just like a 21st century Doctor? It ain't HIS feet, so who gives a hoot?


----------



## Antlerz22

Rich Cronk said:


> The foot doctor allows me to take regular showers now, and has me soaking my feet in hot water with epsom salts. Today I noticed clear liquid seeping up out of the incisions on the tops of my feet. Worried about possible infection I talked to the Doctor who was on call this evening (phone conversation). I asked about getting a prescription for an antibiotic I could take because no Doctor will be available over the weekend. He said that as long as the location wasn't swolllen or painful, he thought it would be alright to just keep my feet dry over the weekend, and go to emergency room if it gets worse. Now don't that sound just like a 21st century Doctor? It ain't HIS feet, so who gives a hoot?


 But did he go ahead and give you a script for anibiotics?


----------



## youngdon

It doesn't sound like it to me. I don't know what coverage you have rich but an urgent care center is by far cheaper and the wait is most likely half of what the emergency room is. Not only that i bet they give you a script and send you home.


----------



## Rick Howard

Stonegod said:


> that's what I was wondering, you'd think he would but it doesn't sound like he did!!?


Come on guys he wasn't asking for pain killers...... They take those antibiotics seriously ya know.


----------



## youngdon

LOL Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Rich Cronk

You guys are correct, the Doctor refused to prescribe an antibiotic without a "Doctor" lookint at my feet first. That stupid decision could have been a decision that cost me a pair of feet. I nearly lost a finger when I was 16 years old because of infection. I had a clear liquid oozing out of the wound on my finger also. The good news is that the oozing from the incisions in my feet has stopped now. Must have been either water from soaking my feet, or maybe my own body fluid oozing out. At any rate, my advice to anyone over 70 who has bunions is going to be----Buy wider shoes and live with the pain, because the after effects from surgery can be worse than the bunions were. I am also allergic to the triple antibiotic creme they had me applying to the incisions before replacing the bandages. Now I am going bare foot until the incisions are fully healed. That means staying inside for a couple of days or so, which isn't easy for a guy like me who likes to do all of his own yard work. My nice lawn looks like hell already. The extremely dry weather is taking it's toll.


----------



## Rick Howard

Stay off those Feet Rich! It may seem like a long time. But in the grand scheme you will be happy you did. The better you take care now the more fun you get to have later! The neighbors can take care of the lawn for you until you are 100% again right? If not than at least you will have some fun repairing it when you are all healed up. I hope things get better soon!


----------



## prairiewolf

Yes Rich dont push your recovery! I shattered my knee cap into 6 pieces a few years back and(6 months later) during therapy ,the therapist said I was doing better than most (I think they say that to all) so big headed me pushed more, broke it again and spent another 6 months cast, wheechair and the whole bit. From now on anything happens I am going to be a big baby.


----------



## Rich Cronk

prairiewolf said:


> Yes Rich dont push your recovery! I shattered my knee cap into 6 pieces a few years back and(6 months later) during therapy ,the therapist said I was doing better than most (I think they say that to all) so big headed me pushed more, broke it again and spent another 6 months cast, wheechair and the whole bit. From now on anything happens I am going to be a big baby.


-----------------------------------
A big baby? You? Horse Pucky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon

Yeah I'm with these guys Rich. The lawn will heal and the calls will wait for another day to be made. Find a good series of books to read and do what they tell you.


----------



## bones44

prairiewolf said:


> Yes Rich dont push your recovery! I shattered my knee cap into 6 pieces a few years back and(6 months later) during therapy ,the therapist said I was doing better than most (I think they say that to all) so big headed me pushed more, broke it again and spent another 6 months cast, wheechair and the whole bit. From now on anything happens I am going to be a big baby.


 It's a man thing. We'll never learn ! LOL You old farts better take it easy. Need someone here to keep SG in check. LOL

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

